# Where do I start?



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 7, 2018)

I don’t know how to go about creating a sona. Or even how to get others to make art. (I can’t draw)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, there are free templates out there that you could start with, but make sure to credit the maker if your able to!

And if your struggling to pick an animal, just pick one that has a special meaning to you, maybe it’s your favorite animal, or one you see a lot? One that looks cool to you? It’s up to you to decide!


----------



## MissNook (Oct 8, 2018)

You can use a template like this one if that helps too 
forums.furaffinity.net: Just for kicks...Bio form

Do you already know what species your sona is?


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 8, 2018)

Buddy, go off the reservation and create something truly ridiculous. Don't fixate on existing creatures, just create a species. Be an interstellar creature who hatched from a super nova, a predator looming in a gas giants caustic clouds. 

The only real limitations is your imagination. So disguise the limit!


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 8, 2018)

MissNook said:


> You can use a template like this one if that helps too
> forums.furaffinity.net: Just for kicks...Bio form
> 
> Do you already know what species your sona is?



I’m leaning towards husky or Shepard. I know they are everywhere, but I don’t care. Mine will be different. I do want an aviation theme though.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 8, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> First step: think about _who_ they are and what they _do_. That should be your foundation. Also, you could consider making your character representative of a story or theme(s). That's what I did with mine. In his case, a couple of major themes are historical fiction and aviation.
> 
> As mentioned already, there's the stickied bioform thread that someone posted a while back. That might help.
> 
> ...



That’s a great idea, makes the character more meaningful. Btw, nice artwork dude! I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for an aviation theme. (Pilot)  like a WWI or II ace.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 8, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Well, there are free templates out there that you could start with, but make sure to credit the maker if your able to!



Where would I find these at?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 8, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> Where would I find these at?


Sorry, didn’t see this till now :u
You can google free anthro canine templates


----------



## MissNook (Oct 9, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> Where would I find these at?


There's a lot of choice here: Artwork Gallery for Free_2_use -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Oct 9, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Or he could be living in some exotic, faraway place, working as a mercenary pilot or living a double-life as some kind of flying crime fighter or adventurer. I think that'd be cool.
> 
> Something a bit reminiscent of this little comic, which I found over on Spontoon Island several years ago.
> 
> ...



This is actually pretty close to what I was thinking about (character wise). The whole background and story of his character is super detailed too!


----------



## Universe (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello


----------

